# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  فتح باب التسجيل في كلية محمد المانع 1430\1431هـ

## أزهار اللوتس

اللهم صلى على محمد واله محمد
السلام عليكم,,,

معهد المانع الصحي بالخبر 
كلية محمد المانع الأهلية للعلوم الصحية
عن فتح باب التسجيل والقبول للعام الدراسي 1430/1431هـ

التخصصات المتوفرة 
1- برامج البكالوريوس ( أولاد – بنات)
- صيدلة 
- تمريض 
- مختبرات طبية 

2- برامج الدبلوم
- فني تخدير ( أولاد – بنات)
- فني تأمين صحي ( بنات)

التسجيل 
يبدأ من يوم السبت 20/6/2009 وينتهي يوم الخميس 2/7/2009 
وسوف يعاد فتح التسجيل 
تاريخ 18/7/2009 ولغاية 6/8/2009 

شروط التسجيل 
- شهادة الثانوية العامة القسم العلمي ( يستثنى من ذلك برنامج التأمين الصحي الذي يقبل له القسم العلمي أو الأدبي) بمعدل لا يل عن 75% كحد أدنى 
- أن لا يكون قد مضى على شهادة الثانوية العامة أو الشهادة العلمية الأعلى ثلاث سنوات كحد أقصى 
- أن يجتاز المتقدم بنجاح اختبار تحديد المستوى للغة الإنجليزية 
- أن يستوفي شروط الفحص الطبي 
- معدل قياس وقدرات 65% فما فوق للبنات و60% فما فوق للأولاد ( للمتقدمين لبرنامج البكالوريوس فقط)
مميزات الدراسة بالكلية/ المعهد 
- يمنح الطالب شهادة البكالوريوس معتمدة من وزارة التعليم العالي وشهادة الدبلوم مصدقة من الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية 
- هيئة تدريس على مستوى عالي من المؤهلات العلمية والكفاءات المهنية 
- جميع البرامج لشهادتي البكالوريوس والدبلوم هي بالتعاون مع جامعة الأمريكية ببيروت aub بموجب اتفاقية التعاون الأكاديمي معها

للتسجيل والمراجعة يرجى الاتصال على العنوان التالي 
الخبر الشمالية مقابل مستشفى المانع العام شارع الملك سعود تقاطع 17 
رقم الهاتف 8649066 / 8890846 تحويلة 112- 103 
أو 8937158 تحويلة 114- 115 فاكس 8649066 تحويلة 103
__________________

دعوآآآآتكم
موفقين جميعآآآآ
ملللطوووش
.................
تحياتي:

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الورد ،*

*تسلمي حبووبه ع الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره عالخبرية

----------


## شفق

كم الرسوم السنوية لبكلوريوس الصيدلة ؟

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

بدون فلوس

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

_يسسسسسسسسسسلمو أزهار الوتس_

----------

